
Bernie Sanders introduces Stop BEZOS bill to tax Amazon for underpaying workers - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/9/5/17819450/bernie-sanders-stop-bezos-amazon-worker-pay-corporate-welfare-tax-bill
======
SamReidHughes
So income assistance is great, as long as you don't get a job at a large,
stable employer.

~~~
viraptor
Or to put it another way, income assistance makes sense if it's not abused by
having largest companies pay minimal wages to lots of people. (counting on
people surviving on government assistance)

It's supposed to be assistance for people who don't get enough even though
they managed to get some employment. Not assistance for companies to lower
their spending on wages.

~~~
SamReidHughes
There's no reason why large companies versus small companies should matter. If
you don't like employment getting subsidized, great -- take away employees'
welfare when they get a job. But don't treat Amazon or Walmart differently
from smaller businesses.

~~~
viraptor
Why not? The scale matters. A small company may struggle, but still meet the
legal minimum. It may be good for both the workers and the local community to
help it grow. On the other hand Amazon has lots of money available that they
could move into wages.

This bill aims to have an impact on companies that choose not to pay wages
rather than those that can't.

